# Autotek XS 550.2 amp



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

Autotek XS550.2 amplifier, New old school, NO RESERVE.... | eBay


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

sweet! I am also looking at them cliff speakers but as usual sonic says they wont fit in my car. my car takes 6.75 inch and its a 6.5 ...but yet I have 5.25's in my car now...lol..custom baffle.


----------



## Vanlan (Jul 20, 2011)

mmmhhmm, i looove old school autotek! I used to have a xs 400.2, probably my biggest car audio regret is getting rid of it...


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

sweet amp..... done some sick installs with this series.. The flush mount capability is a neat deal the way its designed.


----------

